# reverse siamese / stones



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

I just caught my reverse siamese giving birth, i have left her to it but there seemed to be a few. She was bred to a bec, and will throw stones also.

I know neither type are recognised for show but reverse siams are one of my favourites so i breed them anyway and use them often to keep colour in bec lines. They also seem to be a very gentle calm type of mouse which is always good.

I will get pics hopefully tonight.


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd love to see some pics of the reverse siamese. Also of the litter - they'd be nearly 3 weeks old by now? Your comment about them being a gentle calm sort of mouse is interesting. I've certainly noticed this with reversies I've had - they are very settled, never skittish. This has happened too often for it to be a coincidence.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

they truly are a very calm type, the young are stones and bec's as were mated to a bec male, ill be putting the male of the litter back however to hopefully get more reverse siams.

here is a pic of the 2 shades of reverse siams i have:


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

the far sight is just a self stone not reverse siam


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Wow really beautiful! I love them also. And have a very beautiful male right now which I hope will produce nice reversed siamese baby's..


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

They are gorgeous.


----------



## reecef (Nov 28, 2012)

They are great but just not standard  great for keeping the shade of bec every few generations though!


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

They are lovely! They also have the "c(e) eyes" and ears - subtle but distinctive. (An interesting link between melanocytes and cranial shape during embryonic development in the neural crest region. There's lots written on that if you google it.)  Are your stone the same as BE cream - are they c(e) c(e) oe C(e) c?


----------

